# Kelly's Island Sp Ohio - Pictures



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thought I would share a few pics of our 4th. of July camping trip to Kelly's Island SP in Lake Erie. For those of you who are not familiar with
Kelly's Island it is located near Sandusky Ohio and about 10 miles or so off shore in Lake Erie. The island has a great number of things to
do and we really enjoy the State Park which has a sandy beach and a number of waterfront sites. We do a lot of bike riding on the 
island and enjoy the beach and hiking. Great perch diiners can be had at several places or maybe you prefer wine tasting!
It's a quiet park and relaxing with a number of sites playing island music like Jimmy Buffet....... It really gives you the feeling of being
"away" without the cost of going to a tropical island.

Great time and I hope some other Outbackers will consider this trip. It's really a fun experience and is also very close to Cedar Point. 
Sorry but I didn't take many pictures of the campground. The kids loved the ferry ride over!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That sounds like a great trip !! Maybe this fall for the wine. Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That looks like alot of fun! Glad you had a great time and thanks for posting photos!
How long are the ferries and how far is the crossing?
I used to skipper the Balboa Island Ferries in Newport Beach, but at 65' long, nowhere near long enough to carry a truck and trailer


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

skippershe said:


> That looks like alot of fun! Glad you had a great time and thanks for posting photos!
> How long are the ferries and how far is the crossing?
> I used to skipper the Balboa Island Ferries in Newport Beach, but at 65' long, nowhere near long enough to carry a truck and trailer


I haven't taken a TT but I have been on the ferry (Millers) while a Tractor Trailer was hauling an excavator (trackhoe) along with a bunch of other cars and trucks. It's plenty big.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GREAT trip! GREAT place!! Thanks for posting the photos...its been along time since I was there. Looks like you had a great time and the kids had a ball - gotta LOVE those smiles!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Another trip in my plans for the next year or two. I'm glad to see somebody post this confirmation that yes, you CAN take a big trailer on that ferry.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. The ferry is plenty big to carry a camper. I counted 20 cars on the ferry with our camper and
it takes about 30 minutes to cross. They usually have 2 ferrys running every 30 minutes, but on weekends they add a third for peak traffic.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

btw Mark - I really like that tower Mod you did to the Outback. I'd appreciate a parts list and cost estimate. I figure that could be really useful in the avoidance of future tree-kissing and resulting repairs


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great pictures!









Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> btw Mark - I really like that tower Mod you did to the Outback. I'd appreciate a parts list and cost estimate. I figure that could be really useful in the avoidance of future tree-kissing and resulting repairs


Thanks for noticing. It took over 60 trips to lowes to make the Outback amphibious. Never know when the Ferry might not make it
and we wanted to be darn sure we could still get to Kelly's.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I know this a late reply, but just want to confirm that Kelleys Island is a great place to camp. Wife and I went in September. I was worried about the ferry crossing, not ever experiencing this before. It went fine. The stae park sites are close together, but worth the sacrafice for the biking, hiking and being on the water. The ferry line charges by the foot.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Great pictures, looks like a wonderful place to OUTBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad this post was brought back - those are some nice pictures and looks like a nice area to camp!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I usually go to East Harbor and have driven over to the ferry for Kelly's Island but have never taken the trip across. What did it cost to take your truck and camper there and back? I'd love to go there sometime.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dub said:


> I usually go to East Harbor and have driven over to the ferry for Kelly's Island but have never taken the trip across. What did it cost to take your truck and camper there and back? I'd love to go there sometime.


The Ferry cost is based on a number of variables including, number of people, length of TT, the type of TV and extra if you have bikes hanging
of the back of the TT. They get you for everything. Round trip last year cost us around $160.00 or so. Not cheap, but we usually stay the week
of the fourth of July, so I feel a little better about the cost. Kelly's Island SP books very quickly during the summer, so if you choose to go, I would
suggest timing it exactly 6 months in advance to insure you will get a site.

Mark


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I emailed the ferry company the specs of my rig yesterday and never heard back from them for a price. Guess it wouldn't be too bad for a hole week, maybe next year we'll camp there when we can schedule a week, 2009's done been planned though!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pictures....looks like a great lake front camp site!!


----------

